# Suche 26", welcher ist sein Geld mehr Wert?



## Heroman_overall (19. August 2009)

Novita 2602WHD Test TFT-Flachbildschirm

Iiyama ProLite E2607WS-1 Test TFT-Flachbildschirm

ViewSonic VA2626wm Preisvergleich Monitor ...

Fujitsu-Siemens AMILO SL3260W Test Monitor

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Monitore - ab 24 Zoll - Samsung SyncMaster T260

Diese stehen derzeit zur Wahl und kann mich nicht sehr gut zwischen allen Entscheiden da man mal mehr hier besserer Berichte hört und dann mal wieder dort eher mehr negative und und und.

Würde die TFT`s zu 60% Surfen/Filme/Office und zu 40% zum zocken nehmen als kleine Hilfe, falls fragen aufkommen. Sys ist gut soweit mein Dad hat auch nen 26" und die Hardware reicht locker dafür aus.

Wäre klasse wenn jemand oder mehrere von euch einen von denen nutzen und mir einen kleinen Text dalassen wie sie mit ihrem zurecht kommen und wo da die Vor/Nachteile sind


----------



## roga01 (19. August 2009)

Ich habe den Novita, und finde ihn klasse. 
Weiß aber nicht, was ich über ihn schreiben soll .


----------



## Heroman_overall (19. August 2009)

Super bei dem bin auch gerade angelangt da ich grad einen Test von dem in der PCGH02/2009 gefunden hab wo der ganz gut abgeschnitten hat. 

Mal ne frage an die ich bei dir am Monitor eine Abweichung der Beleuchtung erkennbar da der Monitor den PCGH zum Testen da hatte gute 10% von der mitte abwich.


----------



## roga01 (19. August 2009)

Ich bin leider für eineinhalb Wochen nicht zu Hause und kann dir im Moment nicht so genau sagen. Wenn du nicht inerhalb der Zeit schon einen Moni. hast, schaue ich nach. Aber ich glaube, dass es am Rand etwas heller ist. (stört mich aber nicht; fällt mir so nicht auf, wenn ich nicht genau hin schaue.)


----------



## Caspar (25. August 2009)

Schau mal auf PRAD | Index Startseite nach. Ich hatte bei einem Kollege im Laden die Möglichkeit vergleiche zu ziehen. Es macht einen riesen Unterschied ob du ein TN oder ein IPS Panel hast. Ich kann dir auf jeden Fall zum LG W2600HP mit IPS Panel raten! Der NEC MultiSync 24WMGX³ sah auch erstklassig aus, hat aber nur 24". Meiner Meinung nach lohnt sich der Aufpreis! Ich finde die Prad-tests optimal und kann die dort niedergeschrieben Eindrücke nur bestätigen. Hoffe das hilft weiter.


----------



## N1lle (25. August 2009)

Also ich kann auch nichts gegen novita sagen hab nen 22er und nen 24er von dene hier und die sind super


----------



## roga01 (28. August 2009)

Sitze nun endlich nach 4 1/2 Wochen wieder vor meinem 26" Novita und ich finde ihn einfach genial. Nun beim normalen Gebrauch - zocken, Filme schauen usw. bemerke ich eigendlich keine Hellichkeitsunterschiede.


----------

